# я рыбный



## Thomas1

Здравствуйте!

Хотел бы знать, возможно сказать по русски «я рыбный/картофельный/сыровый/колбасный/и т.д.» в значении «я люблю рыбы/картошки/сыр/колбасу/и т.д.»? У нас на польским зта фраза возможна (jestem rybny/kartoflany/serowy/kiełbasiany), но она скорее розговорна и чуточку шуточная.

Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

Thomas1 said:


> Хотел бы знать, возможно сказать по-русски «я  рыбный/картофельный/сырный/колбасный/и т.д.» в значении «я люблю  рыбу/картошку/сыр/колбасу/и т.д.»? У нас на польском зта фраза возможна  (jestem rybny/kartoflany/serowy/kiełbasiany), но она скорее разговорна и  чуточку шуточная.






Нет, так сказать нельзя, будет непонятно.


----------



## gvozd

Наверное, можно в шутку сказать: "Я сырный маньяк".


----------



## Rosett

Возможно спонтанное употребление в контексте и в единственном, и во множественном числе. Звучит абсолютно понятно, с юмором или с намёком.

*Более,чем откровенно,без прикрас,по порядку и обо всём)*
forum.lishniives.ru/index.php?topic=30.0 1 марта 2013 г. 
даже на лежащие в холодильнике сосиськи и докторскую колбасу(а _*я человек"колбасный*_")у меня пока не"стоит"....желания нет ...

*Новости - Женские форумы на MyJane.ru*
forum.myjane.ru/viewtopic.php?t=54387&start=300 13 дек. 2012 г. 
Ну я допустим при всем желании киллограм торта не съем, вопервых меня разорвет, во вторых попа слипнется)))) _*Я человек колбасный*_ ...

*Просмотр темы - Похудеть и постройнеть, чтобы высоко ...*
kuking.net/my/viewtopic.php?p=1793230 12 марта 2013 г. 
... только на клубничный тирольский пирог соглашусь, на остальное - глаза не глядят. И как скажет Вика "_*Мы - люди колбасные*_!" ...

*Bill Kaulitz (Instagram) # 31 (01.05.2014) — Kaulitz-planet*
kaulitz-planet.diary.ru/p197236170.htm?from=30 1 мая 2014 г. 
- Хотя я мясо и так не особо ем (_*я - человек рыбный*_).

*Едите ли вы мясо | Анархия - мать порядка | ВКонтакте*
https://vk.com/topic-19588232_24360121?post=921118 дек. 2011 г. 
- В принципе, шашлычок люблю с водочкой, но вообще, могу прожить и без мяса - _*я человек рыбный*_, люблю дары моря - морской 

forum.russianamerica.com › ... › Серьезные разговоры обо всем 8 дек. 2008 г. 
я про ослов, помимо местных тоесть никого не было. странно. _*Мы Люди Рыбные*_.

*2 - galya.ru*
www.galya.ru › личный дневник онлайн › Тора 19 02.04.09 22:01. 
просто я гречку не люблю,поэтому спрашиваю,_*я человек картофельный*_,и крупы не очень.... 

*Запеченные дольки картофеля со специями (турецкая кухня) : Вторые ...*
forum.say7.info › Кулинарные рецепты › Вторые блюда 4 янв. 2010 г.
_*Мы люди картофельные*_, поэтому рецептик как раз для меня и моего семейства.

*Отдам картошку - Электростальский форум*
forum.electrostal.com › Объявления › Другие 15 марта 2008 г.
а скока иё там и откудо забирать, а то _*мы люди картофельные*_ 

*Клара_С - Kuking.net
kuking.net/my/viewtopic.php?p=1452684 *1 марта 2009 г. 
Клара, я весь рецепт "проштудировала", прям "загорелась" сделать.... _*Я человек сырный*_....рикоту могу кг употреблять.

*Отзыв о Сыр Castello Camembert | Нежный... м ... - Отзовик*
otzovik.com › ... › Молочные продукты › Сыры › Castello 22 нояб. 2012 г. - 
_*Я - человек "сырный*_". Колбаску хорошую, конечно, тоже люблю, но сыры - больше

*MamaAbakana.ru • Просмотр темы - Салаты БЕЗ майонеза*
forum.mamaabakana.ru › ... › Кулинария › Салаты и Закуски 18 окт. 2012 г.
... от кол-ва ингредиентов в холодильнике, и кому что больше нравится. _*Мы люди сырные*_, нам если есть сыр в блюде - съедим ВСЁ


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Возможно спонтанное употребление в контексте и в единственном, и во множественном числе. Звучит абсолютно понятно, с юмором или с намёком.



В приведенных вами примерах есть существенное отличие от польской конструкции: в них необходимым элементом является существительное при определении. Без такого существительного по-русски не обойтись, а по-польски, как мы видим, можно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В приведенных вами примерах есть существенное отличие от польской конструкции: в них необходимым элементом является существительное при определении. Без такого существительного по-русски не обойтись, а по-польски, как мы видим, можно.


И по-русски обходятся. Как-то можно, всё равно.

vk.com/wall-58804732_563 31 июля 2014 г. - 
_*Я - Колбасный*_ и меня больше!...

*Форум Kinoportal.net  14 июня 2007 г. 
- Потому что я колбасный, на плече вместо попугая кролик(правда научил на плече сидеть), и фантазия у меня Винегретная*

*Кухня | Нвый год в д. Большево | ВКонтакте*
*vk.com/topic-62628372_29663411?offset= 9 дек. 2013 г. 
- Ну вот из этого списка по одному я думаю любому...у кого что интереснее и вкуснее получается...Андреев настаивает что я сырный, без ... 

* https://vk.com/wall-28866484_862746?&offset=2060 27 июня 2014 г. 
- Юрец **** ответил Екатерине Быковой · Екатерина, какой _*я картофельный*_? Ладно бы еще чечевичный...)))

*"Картофельные" пешки. - Народные новости - МОЁ ...*
www.moe-online.ru/post/view/70620.html 23 окт. 2013 г. 
- Лично _*я - картофельный*_, и не представляю свой обеденный стол без жаренной или пюре! На празднике и пикнике - это вседа вкусно и ...

*Я - рыбный! / Только свое, только эксклюзив, только ... - F5*
f5.ru/stepan/post/60681?pageC=2 21 сент. 2009 г. 
- _*Я рыбный*_, а не мясной; я сырный, а не колбасный; я подсолнечный, а не сливочный; я грибной, а не ягодный; я пивной, а не водочный


----------



## gvozd

Rosett said:


> И по-русски обходятся. Как-то можно, всё равно.
> 
> 
> 
> *Стена | ВКонтакте*
> 
> https://vk.com/wall-28866484_862746?&offset=2060 мотреть запис
> 27 июня 2014 г.
> - Юрец **** ответил Екатерине Быковой · Екатерина, какой _*я картофельный*_? Ладно бы еще чечевичный...)))
> 
> *"Картофельные" пешки. - Народные новости - МОЁ ...*
> 
> www.moe-online.ru/post/view/70620.html мотреть запись
> 23 окт. 2013 г.
> - Лично _*я - картофельный*_, и не представляю свой обеденный стол без жаренной или пюре! На празднике и пикнике - это вседа вкусно и ...



Ткнул наугад в две ссылки, дальше просто лень. В первой "картофельной" ссылке не говорят "я картофельный", там опущено существительное "папа". Картофельный папа. Во второй "картофельной" ссылке опущено слово "знакомый". Картофельный знакомый (человек). Просто "я картофельный" никто не будет говорить, это чушь полнейшая. А, я ещё слышал "макаронная душа".)))


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> И по-русски обходятся. Как-то можно, всё равно.


В большинстве ваших примеров смысл совсем другой (не во всех открывается полный текст):

_Слушай, а чего тебя колбасит по всему миру?
_
_Потому что я колбасный._
То есть это шутливый окказионализм совсем не гастрономического плана).

_Ну вот из этого списка по одному я думаю любому...у кого что интереснее и  вкуснее получается...Андреев настаивает что я сырный, без сырного ему  жисть не мила))))_
То есть "Я сырный" означает, что я делаю сырный салат.


_Сколько  знаю   знакомых,  все делятся на две категории:  картофельные и   макаронные.  Лично  я - картофельный,  и   не представляю   свой   обеденный стол  без жаренной или пюре!    _Здесь в первой части имеется существительное и поэтому понятна вторая часть, где его нет. Я думаю, без первой части вторая была бы просто непонятна.Это же, как мне кажется, относится и ко всем выражениям подобного рода: они понятны только в очень узком контексте - в отличие от конструкций с существительным, которые понятны изолированно, сами по себе, как и польские выражения.

Было бы интересно узнать мнение других носителей русского языка - насколько подобные высказывания понятны в отрыве от контекста.


----------



## Rosett

gvozd said:


> Ткнул наугад в две ссылки, дальше просто лень. В первой "картофельной" ссылке не говорят "я картофельный", там опущено существительное "папа". Картофельный папа. Во второй "картофельной" ссылке опущено слово "знакомый". Картофельный знакомый (человек). Просто "я картофельный" никто не будет говорить, это чушь полнейшая. А, я ещё слышал "макаронная душа".)))


Везде субъект подразумевается, и по-польски тоже. 
А вы и дальше ткните, а то вам всё чушь.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Везде субъект подразумевается, и по-польски тоже.


Это интересный момент. Не мог бы автор ветки уточнить, понятно ли польское выражение вне контекста?


----------



## Rosett

Последняя ссылка отвечает на все замечания, что "вне контекста непонятно".

*Я - рыбный! / Только свое, только эксклюзив, только ... - F5*

f5.ru/stepan/post/60681?pageC=2



21 сент. 2009 г. - _*Я рыбный*_, а не мясной; я сырный, а не колбасный; я подсолнечный, а не сливочный; я грибной, а не ягодный; я пивной, а не водочный; ...


----------



## gvozd

Rosett said:


> Везде субъект подразумевается, и по-польски тоже.


 
Да? И где об этом говорится?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это интересный момент. Не мог бы автор ветки уточнить, понятно ли польское выражение вне контекста?


По-польски примерно та же картина
*Gdzie NIE warto jechać-miejsca/miasta, które Was ...*
www.goldenline.pl › Grupy › Podróże › Podróże 
Ja nie _*jestem rybny*_ wiec mnie dorsz nie wciagal - choc jadlem nieraz i bylo ok. Ja wole bife na pedra (jestem mocno miesny) w dzielnicy Carnide np. (tam nie ...

*Co dzis zjadlam - Forum o Żywieniu Strukturalnym*
www.strukturalne.fora.pl/.../co-dzis-zjadlam,47... 6 янв. 2014 г.
... że często do makaronu też robię sos pomidorowo-tuńczykowy, bo ja to *jestem "rybny*" człowiek i mogłabym jeść ryby na okrągło, pod każdą ...


----------



## Rosett

gvozd said:


> Да? И где об этом говорится?


Какие вам нужны ссылки?


----------



## gvozd

Rosett said:


> Какие вам нужны ссылки?



Где топикстартер говорит, что в его польских фразах подразумевается субъект?


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> А, я ещё слышал "макаронная душа".)))


Моя бабушка называла брата, большого любителя картошки, "картофельная душа" 

Если бы я услышала "я картофельный" (вне контекста), я бы не поняла о чём речь.


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> Если бы я услышала "я картофельный" (вне контекста), я бы не поняла о чём речь.



Неистово плюсую


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В большинстве ваших примеров смысл совсем другой (не во всех открывается полный текст):
> 
> _Слушай, а чего тебя колбасит по всему миру?
> _
> _Потому что я колбасный._
> То есть это шутливый окказионализм совсем не гастрономического плана).


Данный ваш аргумент легко опровергается тем, что ответ парирует вопрос экспромтом путём подмены лексически сходного  понятия_. _


----------



## Rosett

повтор повтор


----------



## Rosett

gvozd said:


> Где топикстартер говорит, что в его польских фразах подразумевается субъект?


От ТС в данном случае требуется раскрытие примерами. *Rybny* нашлась всего пара, из которых один - с человеком (см.выше).

Вообще, поиск на польском, на удивление, дал результатов ещё меньше, чем на русском. Качество их примерно такое же, как у и русских аналогов, если не хуже местами. Об убедительности их предпочту умолчать - во всяком случае, ожидаю ваш огонь критики.

Посмотрите ссылки на польском, чтоб убедиться.

*Картофляны
*
Re: Jak się czujecie oszukani przez LCto do sądu i *...* - Bankier.pl 
www.bankier.pl/.../temat_re-jak-sie-czujecie-oszukani-przez-l-c-to-do-sadu-i-robcie-pozew-zbioro,9272194.html ‎
(Cały *jestem kartoflany* i jestem leszczem).Chętnie się przyłącze do pozwu zbiorowego. 

ADnow-r » Shoutbox - Mobile Last.fm 
m.last.fm/user/ADnow-r/shoutbox?page=6
vicia85 wrote: ących tą łódką. (to jeszcze nie jet margines, to początek odpowiedzi na kolejną skrzynkę więc jest w drugiej skrzynce) taki już *jestem* *kartoflany*, ...

*Серовы *(немного разнообразнее)

*Marzeniami malowane: Serowy zawrót głowy*
marzeniami-malowane.blogspot.com/2013/03/serowy-zawrot-gowy.html 26 Mar 2013
*...* *Jestem serowy* ludek, uwielbiam chyba wszystkie sery  Twój wygląda pysznie, 
pewnie się odważę i spróbuję pewnego dnia, dziękuję za ...

Serki w plasterkach - Forum PCLab.pl - Strona 1.5 
forum.pclab.pl/topic/234643-Serki-w-plasterkach/page__st__10‎ 
Ja tam *jestem 'serowy*'. Lubie praktycznie wszystkie, niestraszne mi sekrety mnicha i inne taki wynalazki  . Ostatnio bardzo smakuje mi 

*Кивбасяны - *вообще ничего не нашлось внятного.

Поэтому ссылки у ТС надо спрашивать. Он что-то знает, должно быть, но не говорит.


----------



## bibax

In Czech we often say (informally):

*Jsem polévkový* (polévka = суп).
*Jsem knedlíkový* (knedlík = кнедлик). = I prefer dumplings to potatoes, rice, etc.
*Jsem omáčkový* (omáčka = соус, e.g. гуляш). = I prefer rather goulash to fish and chips.

Jsem knedlíkový a omáčkový. = I prefer, say, Gulasch with Semmelknödel to Wienerschnitzel with Bratkartoffeln (as it is often too dry).

It is comprehensible without any context as there is no other conceivable meaning.


----------



## Rosett

Не зря утверждают, что чешский язык - особенный.
*Jsem polévkový *легко гуглится на несколько страниц, вдобавок сочетается с typ (в основном), amatér, mag и expert.
Но меркнет перед кнедликовым разнообразием: *Jsem knedlíkový* dieťák, typ, znalec, začátečník, maniak, "barbar", analfabet, antitalent... .
_Кнедликовых в русском нет вообще, суповым_ в русском может быть _маньяк_, а сам субъект - _суповым набором_ в значении _тощий, худосочный_.
Все хвастаются своими костями, я тоже хочу! - на бэби.ру - Baby
www.baby.ru/blogs/post/82271424-60147819/ 25 июл 2012 
*...* хочу опять свою прежнюю попу, круглую, а не этот плоский блин, хочу 
прибавить в ногах и в животе… *я суповой набор*, что жрать то???

Кстати, *omáčka* по-русски по-настоящему будет *подливка*.
_Подливочных_ у нас тоже нет.


----------



## Saluton

Поддерживаю Rosett: такая конструкция уместна в качестве шутливого окказионализма. Вне контекста она, разумеется, непонятна, обратное никто и не утверждал.


----------



## DenisI

В принципе, русский хороший тем, что можно разнообразно "играться" со словами.
Я такие конструкции слышала, но в отношении детей. "Он у нас конфетный мальчик" = может есть только одни конфеты. 
Но с другой стороны, могут все-таки и не понять.


----------



## Thomas1

Спасибо за ответы. 



Maroseika said:


> Это интересный момент. Не мог бы автор ветки  уточнить, понятно ли польское выражение вне  контекста?





Rosett said:


> От ТС в данном случае требуется раскрытие примерами. *Rybny* нашлась всего пара, из которых один - с человеком (см.выше).
> 
> Вообще, поиск на польском, на удивление, дал результатов ещё меньше, чем  на русском. Качество их примерно такое же, как у и русских аналогов,  если не хуже местами. Об убедительности их предпочту умолчать - во  всяком случае, ожидаю ваш огонь критики.
> [...]
> Поэтому ссылки у ТС надо спрашивать. Он что-то знает, должно быть, но не говорит.


Я могу сказать, что для меня да, польское выражение понятно вне контекста, я знаю его очень долгий час. 

Хотел  бы добавить, что конструкция "jestem kiełbasiany/rybny/itd.  (człowiek/chłopak)" может употребляеться с существнтельным, например,  "człowiek", или вне него и в разныз лицах. Кроме того, что она разговорна, я её только слышал, но не видел в писменном  тексте (не будущим примером разговорного языка), и скорее  шутливая, она тоже не часта -- количество  результатов в Google может быть следовательно существенно низкое. Но было бы тоже  хорошо, чтобы высказывались другие носители польского языка -- может и  это выражение не знакомые всем.



Rosett said:


> Посмотрите ссылки на польском, чтоб убедиться.
> 
> *Картофляны
> *
> Re: Jak się czujecie oszukani przez LCto do sądu i *...* - Bankier.pl
> www.bankier.pl/.../temat_re-jak-sie-czujecie-oszukani-przez-l-c-to-do-sadu-i-robcie-pozew-zbioro,9272194.html ‎
> (Cały *jestem kartoflany* i jestem leszczem).Chętnie się przyłącze do pozwu zbiorowego.
> 
> ADnow-r » Shoutbox - Mobile Last.fm
> m.last.fm/user/ADnow-r/shoutbox?page=6
> vicia85 wrote: ących tą łódką. (to jeszcze nie jet margines, to początek  odpowiedzi na kolejną skrzynkę więc jest w drugiej skrzynce) taki  już *jestem* *kartoflany*, ...
> [...]


Этые примеры не имеют отношения к полу гастрономии. Этот да:*
Forum Dyskusyjne ›› Wzajemna pomoc - Opiekunki24.pl*

www.opiekunki24.pl/forum/temat/zobacz/.../26721Translate this page
Sep 29, 2012 - 15 posts - ‎8 authors
Dziadek _jest "kartoflany_" jak zrobię ryż albo kluchy to kłuje go to w ząbki. Lubi wszelako pojęte mięso.​


Rosett said:


> *Кивбасяны - *вообще ничего не нашлось внятного.


Вот ссылка с исползованием "kiełbasiany" (в тексте находится несколько ошибок--у него нет, прежде всего, диакритических знаков): 
LUŚKA28                                                                                                                                                                2008.11.21 [11:27]                                                     

                                                       moj tez jest kielbasiany,zawsze wybierze wedline zamiast dzemu  jak ma wybor a mi sie zawsze wydawalo ze dzieci to by tylko slodkie  wcinaly,a parowki to musze wydzielac bo by sie na 3 nie skonczylo
http://f.kafeteria.pl/temat/chlebek-p_3913072​


----------



## Awwal12

DenisI said:


> В принципе, русский хороший тем, что можно разнообразно "играться" со словами.
> Я такие конструкции слышала, но в отношении детей. "Он у нас конфетный мальчик" = может есть только одни конфеты.
> Но с другой стороны, могут все-таки и не понять.


В любом случае "мальчик" или что-то в этом духе. Если сказать "он у нас конфетный", то в голове сразу же рождается вопрос "конфетный КТО"?..


----------

